# Facelifted R8 Teased in New Video from Audi



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi tv has released a new video celebrating five years of production of the R8. Most of the video is footage of Audi's mid-engine supercar in various guises (coupe, Spyder, 4.2, 5.2, GT), though the very end of the video gets even more interesting as a shadowy image reveals the facelifted R8 due later this year. Not much can be gleaned from the pic (seen above), but it appears the R8 has a fixed rear wing and smaller grille inlets on the lower front fascia. Watch the video below.


----------



## the_mizarc (Nov 24, 2009)

From this profile I'm guessing that matrix lighting study wasn't a revelation after all.


----------

